# Axiom in-wall/on-wall speakers?



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm looking at the Axiom in-wall/on-wall speakers for my living room (16'x20') music/HT set-up. WAF is the primary driving force here. The system will primarily be used for HT. Are there any in-walls I should consider for around the same price (about $1600 for LCR and 2 surrounds) that would deliver equivalent or superior SQ? 

Alternatively, I may be able to go with the Monitor Audio Radius series (fronts: R180, center: R250, surrounds: R90). 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

